# RAM für Ryzen 7 2700X - Spezieller RAM für Ryzen?



## Ireeb (31. Oktober 2018)

*RAM für Ryzen 7 2700X - Spezieller RAM für Ryzen?*

Hallo Community,

Ich möchte mir demnächst einen Ryzen 2700X auf einem MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon zulegen.
Für den RAM habe ich an 16 GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 RAM gedacht.
Nun habe ich gesehen, dass es bei Mindfactory diesen Arbeitsspeicher auch extra "für AMD Ryzen" gibt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Link

Was genau ist der Unterschied bzw. Vorteil, und wäre der nicht-Ryzen-RAM inkompatibel? Wär mir neu, dass der RAM prozessorspezifisch ist (bis auf die Taktung, Generation usw.)

Vielen Dank im Vorraus
-Ireeb


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen 7 2700X - Spezieller RAM für Ryzen?*

Schnell muss er sein und gut übertaktbare Speicherchips nutzen. Erfahrungsgemäß wird es mit diesen RAM-Riegeln schneller
[Übersicht] Die ultimative HARDWARELUXX Samsung 8Gb B-Die Liste - alle Hersteller (29.10.18)


----------



## Ireeb (1. November 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen 7 2700X - Spezieller RAM für Ryzen?*

Danke für die Antwort. Allerdings verstehe ich immer noch nicht, was der genaue Unterschied zwischen der Trident-Z Variante für AMD und Nicht-AMD ist.
Und wers gemerkt hat, ich hab erstmal die Intel-Version des Mainboards reinkopiert, aber das hab ich dann noch korrigiert


----------



## Tukuman (2. November 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen 7 2700X - Spezieller RAM für Ryzen?*

Ich glaub da gibts keinen Unterschied ausser dem Preis, ich hatte jetzt 2 Kits Trident Z RGB am laufen, einmal 3000er und jetzt 3200er, waren alle keine AMD Variante und liefen/laufen einwandfrei


----------



## Ireeb (2. November 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen 7 2700X - Spezieller RAM für Ryzen?*

Wenn beide gut funktionieren, dann spar ich mir natürlich den Aufpreis für den "Kompatibel mit Ryzen" Aufkleber 
Hab jetzt mal das Datenblatt genauer angeschaut, den einzigen Unterschied, den ich feststellen konnte, war bei der Spannung. Während beim normalen als Spannung nur 1.35V angegeben wird, steht bei der Ryzen-Version 1.2-1.35V.
Mit RAM-Spannungen hab ich mich noch nicht wirklich auseinander gesetzt, aber kann man die nicht so oder so im BIOS einstellen? Was wäre denn die Standard-Spannung bei einem Ryzen 7 2700X mit diesem MB und und RAM?


----------



## Tukuman (2. November 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen 7 2700X - Spezieller RAM für Ryzen?*

Der Speicher läuft ohne XMP Profil mit 2133 und 1.2 V, lädst du das XMP Profil im Bios laufen sie mit 3200 und 1.35V, egal ob AMD spezifiziert oder nicht


----------



## Schleifer (2. November 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen 7 2700X - Spezieller RAM für Ryzen?*

15€ Aufpreis, na ja gut.
Es gab anfangs glaub ich Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit einigen RAM Modulen bei Ryzen, sodass sie angefangen haben die RAM-Kits speziell zu kennzeichnen, die sicher laufen. Hab in letzter Zeit aber nichts mehr von diesen Problemen gehört, sodass es in der Tat egal sein sollte.


----------



## Ireeb (2. November 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen 7 2700X - Spezieller RAM für Ryzen?*

Ja ich denk mal ich spar mir die 15€, das ist dann schon etwas unnötig. Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## -xeno- (3. November 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen 7 2700X - Spezieller RAM für Ryzen?*

Die frage habe ich mir auch gestellt @Ireeb

Dann kann man ja eigentlich die günstigeren kaufen


----------



## endlich (3. November 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen 7 2700X - Spezieller RAM für Ryzen?*

Zur not zurückschicken und die anderen bestellen.


----------



## J4Y84 (4. November 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen 7 2700X - Spezieller RAM für Ryzen?*

Klemme mich mal hier dran, dann muss man nicht einen neuen aufmachen: 

Suche RAM für meinen zukünftigen Ryzen 2600 und darüber hinaus. Der 2600er soll nur als Übergangslösung dienen, bis die neuen kommen. Schwanke zwischen 16 und 32 GB. RAM wird ja prinzipiell immer voll, egal wieviel man hat. Natürlich auch abhängig von der Nutzung der Software. Da es bei mir aber hauptsächlich ums Zocken geht und nur ab und an Videos bearbeitet werden (und noch seltener Photoshop/Gimp genutzt wird), bräuchte ich eure Einschätzung. 

Habe mich in die Trident Z RGB „verliebt“ und möchte mich deshalb auf diese beschränken. Das es RAM mit besseren P/L gibt, weiß ich durchaus 

Da ich plane, mir den 2600er und danach den Nachfolger zu besorgen, frage ich mich was mehr Sinn macht. Habe mir den G.Skill Trident Z RGB für Ryzen ausgesucht. Braucht man den „...für AMD“ spezifizierten RAM oder kann man auch zum normalen greifen? Was genau ist der Unterschied? 

- 16GB 3200 CL14 
oder 
- 32GB 2933 CL14. 
Der Preisunterschied beläuft sich auf satte 160,90€. Also nicht ganz so ohne. 

Bei meinem neuen PC geht es mir darum, die nächsten 5 Jahre Ruhe zu haben. Maximal die Graka zu tauschen (Prozessor wird ja wahrscheinlich schon wieder nächstes Jahr ausgetauscht). Anforderungen sind wie gesagt, zocken, Videobearbeitung und ab und an mal Photoshop/Gimp. 

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Ireeb (7. November 2018)

*AW: RAM für Ryzen 7 2700X - Spezieller RAM für Ryzen?*

Was für Videos willst du bearbeiten? Wie lang und welche Auflösung? Bei kürzeren FullHD Videos wirst du mit 16 GB vermutlich noch zurechtkommen. Ansonsten kannst du ja auch erstmal 16 nehmen und später aufrüsten, ist ja bei RAM normal kein Problem, sofern du natürlich 2x8GB nimmst, denn dann kannst du eben später auf 4x8GB gehen.


----------

